# new hobbie need help



## nicola107 (Jan 10, 2011)

hi there need help on starting up freshwater fish tank so many different ppl saying different things and im confused want to do this right please help


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

Do you have a tank?


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

what are your plans and what do you want to get in the tank? 

do you wanted real plants vs fake plants?
Community tank vs specialized tank?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

nicola107 said:


> hi there need help on starting up freshwater fish tank so many different ppl saying different things and im confused want to do this right please help


I prefer low tech planted tanks.

But the truth is there are many different and successful methods of maintaining aquariums.

my .02


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

First we would like to know the following:

1. Size/type of tank
2. Fake or real plants
3. Location/type of local fish/pet stores

In general, I would read up on the aquarium nitrogen cycle, found below:

The Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle

Also, a very informative post from earlier:

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fish-poop-you-primer-8310.html

Welcome to the hobby!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree, read up on the nitrogen cycle, very important when starting a tank. Other than that see what kind of fish you like and what their requirements are, there are lots to choose from!! Make sure your tank is big enough for any fish you choose even when they are fully grown and don't overstock, also that the fish will get on with each other. 

Read up and post questions here, don't believe what they say at the fish shop, unless they are the exception (there are good ones) they have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Get the tank and stand you want - get the biggest you can afford in space/money. Once you have it come back here and we'll help you get it set up and ready to go.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Have you seen any fish you like yet?


----------



## nicola107 (Jan 10, 2011)

have tank 64 litre from interpet comes with pf2 filter , heater 150 watt moonlight and daylight rinsed all gravel orniments would like fake plants the filter also does the air bubbles ie two on one. filled tank added tapsafe and some quickstart have no fish in tank as of yet all has been up and running since sat just gone noticed water has gone just a little white and cloudy not much just a hint is this normal ? , would like some molly's but i read they like aquarium salt in the water . or do you have advice on the best breed of fish to get for a beginner untill i am used to all i need to do . when do i add fish to the tank and how long do i leave the tank for before adding fish pet shop says three days personally i think that is to soon as tried with goldfish starter tank and goldfish dies in two hours after they gave ok on testing levels of nitrite nitrate and imonia . so took tank back and got a bigger tank for better start for fish i may choose !


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

nicola107 said:


> have tank 64 litre from interpet comes with pf2 filter , heater 150 watt moonlight and daylight rinsed all gravel orniments would like fake plants the filter also does the air bubbles ie two on one. filled tank added tapsafe and some quickstart have no fish in tank as of yet all has been up and running since sat just gone noticed water has gone just a little white and cloudy not much just a hint is this normal ? , would like some molly's but i read they like aquarium salt in the water . or do you have advice on the best breed of fish to get for a beginner untill i am used to all i need to do . when do i add fish to the tank and how long do i leave the tank for before adding fish pet shop says three days personally i think that is to soon as tried with goldfish starter tank and goldfish dies in two hours after they gave ok on testing levels of nitrite nitrate and imonia . so took tank back and got a bigger tank for better start for fish i may choose !


I don't recommend or use any chemicals to treat the water.

Yes there can be an initial cloudiness which should settle down in a day or two. At least with my unfiltered un circulated systems anyway.

but cloudiness which lingers needs to be handled by killing the lights and to stop adding food. That cloudiness indicates that nutrients are present with high lights which is forming a "smog" of algae in the water.

The low tech planted system avoilds that by having the live plants consume the nitrients keeping the water clear even without filters.


my .02


----------

